# I need plow choice suggestions...



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an '04 Dodge Ram 2500 SLT Quad-Cab/Short-Bed 5.7l Hemi 4x4 *with* the snow prep package. I've emailed many plow dealers, mostly in New Hampshire trying to find the best deal on a Fisher 8' complete HD setup. I knew in advance that plows are not cheap and the best offer I got was just under $4k which is a good price but a bit above my means.

I remember reading posts about a member (or two) who were reputable *used* plow dealers and would like to know if anyone can suggest these individuals or any others who I should contact about finding a complete 8' plow setup for my truck, Boss or Fisher or Western, etc. - some of the better brands.

Any help would be *greatly* appreciated!

Steve


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you checking Craig's List? There's a way to search every Craig's List site without going to each one individually.

Go to Google and type in *site: craigslist.org* then in quotes type in what you're looking for.

Here's an example: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:+craigslist.org+"fisher+plow"&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

You should have some success finding what you need as long as you keep at it.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot of people have dealt with the member here "bdavis" with good results. If I remember correctly, his name is Brian. He's in Ipswich. See this post for contact info: http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=785803&postcount=6

Ken


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

A guy name SnowICeman is selling a MM2 for 1600 and another guys has the push plates on this site. Now you just need wiring which will run you about 400 with a controller. So a good used set up will cost you about 2k.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I have a nice used Diamond trip edge plow with the EZ Mount Classic mounting system, this is a nice used plow , comes with the 04-08 Dodge 2500 Classic mounts, Touch pad controls, New Light modules and truck side power cables, brand new cutting edge, shoes and a freshly serviced E60H pump, this is a complete package, I even have 99% of the mounting bolts $2650 Firm I can install for $250 (summer fee)

If your interested call 508 753 6617 or E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe your e-mail came in with no message, it was labeled junk mail, please give me a call at 508 753 6617 or you can try sending me another e-mail

Thanks
Jay


----------

